# Zoloft for IBS?



## RedJohn (Mar 10, 2009)

My doctor recently prescribed Zoloft for my IBS-C. My main symptoms now are severe bloating and constipation. I was just wondering if this has helped anyone?? I'm rather skeptical, but at the same time I am desperate. I'm also concerned about possible weight gain while on the drug. I have read a lot on the internet about how people have gained substantial amounts of weight while on SSRI's. I'm a health nut so I would hate to gain any weight at all. Then again, if this were to work it might be a fair trade off.Thanks!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

Well its your shout isn't it - yes you might very well gain some weight on anti-depressants, I certainly have but you've got to weigh up the possible health benefits with your appearance haven't you.If you are a health freak - well, you can exercise can't you.Sue


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Heathernes, I can appreciate your dillema. I too fear the side effects of beginning SSRIs, another of them being lowered libido.I wonder, what actually causes the weight gain? Does the medication simply increase appetite or does it affect metabolism, hormones, etc.?At this point in my suffering, I'm seriously considering the meds in any case!


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Sue, I realize it's my decision, but it's a hard decision for me to make. I have tried a variety of drugs to no avail--sometimes ending up worse than before. To some people, gaining a little weight, or in this case a substantial amount, isn't a biggie. However, I work out hard to maintain my body and if I were to gain it would bother me a great deal. Call me vain, but it is one part of my body that I am happy with and can control. My digestive system has a mind of its own however. Everything is a juggle, that's why I want to know if others have had great success before I commit.


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Lookin! I have read that no one really knows why the weight is gained. However, I have read that it is a possible combination of all the the things you mentioned. Many years ago, I was put on Prozac for depression. It totally ruined my sex life. That is why I asked to try Zoloft when the doc suggested a SSRI. Likely, I will have the same reaction since they are in the same category, but we'll see. I wasn't on the Prozac for very long, and I wasn't having stomach issues so I can't say how it worked on the gut.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you keep track of your activity level and food intake and weigh yourself (it sounds like you know pretty much what that is right now) you should be able to catch any weight gain when it starts and figure out how to adjust.I think change in appetite can be a big factor and it only takes a few hundred extra calories a day to add up to a lot of weight after many months. I think often when people are depressed they really aren't spending a lot of time maintaining their health or fitness levels. So I think by the time they feel better to the point where they start to be able to care it is way to late to get an early start on managing the issue for the people that it happens to.While you do find a few people on the internet with really horrendous amounts of weight gain in the clinical trials the overall percentage of people with substantial weight gain is very low. Most of the time it is in the 5 -10 pound range and with a few tweaks of the diet or exercise that should be something you can keep at bay. Since you are already working on that and aware you should be able to tweak early. The people that have the hardest time will be those that gain a lot of weight before they start trying to do something about it. It is much harder to get from a lifestyle that puts on 30 pounds in 6 months to one where you are losing weight than if you are already staying fit and just need to adjust a bit to keep the weight from adding up.


----------



## RedJohn (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Kathleen! This makes a lot of sense, and I will have to just carefully moniter any weight gain. I really appreciate all of the suggestions!


----------

